# Turds a plenty!



## meateater (Nov 22, 2009)

Heres my first attempt at ABT's. I fryed up a 1/2 pound of diced bacon, done but not burnt. Second I roasted 
a bulb of garlic, cut the top off and put some evoo on it. I put the garlic,bacon, 8 oz. of cream cheese and 1/2 
a cup of grated good parmesan cheese and a little fresh cracked black pepper in the food processor, gave it a 
spin and stuffed 18 large jalapenos, the largest I could find. I only had about 2 tablespoons left over of the 
filling. Shared that with the dog. :) This rack I bought will hold 36 but I wanted to leave room around them for 
heat and smoke, plus I didnt want a blow out before the holidays!  $14.99 for the rack and a cool corer tool 
that came with it.
  Alright, done and a taste test.  I didnt want to over power them on my first try. The flavor is good but needs 
a kick, I'm thinking a habanero and some rub in the filling. Over all I'm pretty happy. Oh and of course the 
QVIEW.  Enjoy!


----------



## mr mac (Nov 22, 2009)

Good looking rack of little green soldiers!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 22, 2009)

Yu have some interesing stuffing for your ABT's and they look good I wouldn't worry to much puttin thwe jalapeno's too close they will shrink as they cook and then you can make a bunch of them. They will go fast for sure they do in my house/


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 22, 2009)

They Look Great...


----------



## nate_46 (Nov 22, 2009)

Looks yummy, BTW where did you score the rack?


----------



## jlmacc (Nov 22, 2009)

Those look really good!I have some going right now on my weber kettle along with a few ribeyes.Where did you get that rack from?I have been using a shish ka bob stick and two peices of wood to hold mine up.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I have looked at them but never found one that cheap.Anyways good job on those and enjoy!


----------



## meateater (Nov 22, 2009)

Sorry, I should have posted that info, dumb me. It's a King Kooker Model# 36JR www.kingkooker.com  I got mine At Bass Pro. Hope this helps. :)


----------



## meateater (Nov 22, 2009)

Here's a link for Bass Pro.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/st..._SearchResults


----------



## alx (Nov 23, 2009)

Fine first attempt.They look like you have done plenty before....


----------

